

Verizon Nears “the end” of FiOS Builds - jburwell
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/01/verizon-nears-the-end-of-fios-builds/

======
snowwrestler
I've been surprised at their choices of communities for FiOS. They built out
FiOS in sprawled suburbs around my city, but never in the city itself, where
they could have had double or triple the customers per foot of fiber laid.

